# petronis trip1/26/08



## yftslayer69 (Jan 27, 2008)

well i thought i would go ahead and make my first post a report. well first of we left at around 5:00pm friday and got to the rig at night. started catching blackfns for about 1 hour straight (got pretty boring) . And all of a sudden a yft hits the flyer on the 50w. about 1 1/2 later 









then we head in after there was o more action. i decide to stop at one of my favorite spots for grouers in abut 298ft of water sure enough w pulled this little copper belly out of his hole!copper belly out of his hole!

<br







:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow.. nice to see someone is fishing!!


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

?????????Something smells fishy here????????? Pics look a little diferent than the weather.


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

:withstupid first pict looks older than second and weatheris differnt


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm calling BS, the second pic of the Grouperis the Galati Viking...bare feet and shorts on Saturday with all the rain in the Gulf with a high temp of 50 degrees I don't think so....


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Seas were substantially bigger too....


----------



## fisher1780 (Dec 18, 2007)

hmmm....If you're going to post a bogus report, at least make it somewhat believeable.:nonono


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

It was 60 here today& we went offshore - - and it wasCOLD - - -we had to wear our bib overalls & gloves! In those pics above ->tan legs and shorts and short sleeve shirts? I don't think so - LOL.


----------



## Humphreys (Dec 26, 2007)

Looks like someone's calling shananagins...


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

this guy is a :looser


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

it definately was cold and wet on saturday

:nonono


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

nice fish.....bullshit report though


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

two different boats also, 2nd pic is a cabo express, i see the 3wiper controls under the console next to the fat guys leg, i don't know what the boat in the 1st pic is but it ain't no cabo express.


----------



## zoomin-newman (Nov 8, 2007)

Bentbutts and 80s??? It lookslike they where set up for bill fishing?? I was gonna go to the rigs Fri and the weather was shit!! Whateva!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

if the guy was eager just to show off some pictures, there is nothing wrong with that. i got a whole file of billfishin pics on my computer that i am just looking for an excuse to show off on the internet. it's as simple as entitling a thread "a few pics to hold everyone over til summer..." or something of the like. no need to LIE though....


----------



## bladeco (Oct 6, 2007)

:nonono:boo:looser


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

What happened to the second picture??? Usually when the originator adds or subtracts something it scripts an Edit line at the bottom. I'm with you guys though, why post a bogus report, when all you have to do is post the pictures under a thread called... Look what I caught this past year..... That thread would really take off as others posted their catch of the summer.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

yea i know what you mean, the weather was nice sat. WayneO and myself took advantage of it and snorkeled up some nice lobster!



















:hotsun:hotsunoke


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Yep...Sat was GREAT!! 

Caught some wahoo at the Yeller Momma....










Some toonies at the Steps.....










Got lucky and got a few Dolphin and tagged 2 blues at the top of the Nipple....










What a great 2 days!!!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Ya'll ain't got [email protected]#t on my whale shark I hooked friday on live krill. I'm still fighting it! I'm typing from my laptop!


----------



## fisherick (Oct 2, 2007)

Yep....I tried to get me some bugs over wkend, but it wasso cold my tickle stick was all shriveled up.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

*:shedevil:nonono Don't you all know your going to HELL for lieing*......


----------



## Team Triple X (Oct 9, 2007)

What happened to yftslayer69? No comments on this bogus report?? Surely you'd like to explain yourself.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Well guys I have a late afternoon report. I left the office during lunch and did some bank fishing in a nearby lake, and the place was eat up with these crazy colored stump knockers. Caught 108 of them in 22 minutes. Heres a picture of one of them.










My post and the original are registering kinda high on the old


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Team Triple X (1/29/2008)*What happened to yftslayer69? No comments on this bogus report?? Surely you'd like to explain yourself.


Probably re-registered under a different name, or is one of the Lurkers among us that the other thread is referring.


----------



## Team Triple X (Oct 9, 2007)

What a Marooon!!


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Team Triple X (1/29/2008)*What a Marooon!!


:bowdownoke


----------

